# Renting Hay Fields



## johndeeregreen (May 17, 2012)

What's hay fields renting for per acre these days? ( Bermuda that is )


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

40-80$ an acre


----------



## d english (Mar 23, 2013)

In texas we pay the land owner 5.oo per 4x5.5 round bale if we cant get for free,never any more than this.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

johndeeregreen said:


> What's hay fields renting for per acre these days? ( Bermuda that is )


As much as you can get if you are the owner.
As little as you can if you are the renter and taking the risks.

Renting a hay field is akin to buying/selling a car. A Cadillac has more value than a Yugo.
Bermuda is by far my favorite grass hay. But I would rather invest in a good Bahia/Fescue/Clover field that is ready, than a Bermuda field that is going to take some work.
A prime Bermuda field is a beautiful site. It will produce tons of quality hay.
How well maintained the field is will determine the price.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

In sw ark, paying 3.50 roll to 20$ac


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I wish I could rent hay fields around here for $80 per year! I hear of single cuttings bid at $125 / acre around here from time to time. No bermuda around here though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

barnrope said:


> I wish I could rent hay fields around here for $80 per year! I hear of single cuttings bid at $125 / acre around here from time to time. No bermuda around here though.


It all works out in the end barnrope.....my costs per acre average this:40....rent420...NPK 50....herbicide30....insecticide 75.....limeThat's per acre.....then the trade off of Bermuda prices vs. alfalfa......trust me you don't want any of this action, if it was any more I wouldn't be haying, I need to get the land for free, sometime we do, but there are also the guys who think you are getting rich off of their land....they are just misinformed, I will straighten there ass out with receipts.....Had a fella the other day wanted me to hay his field, wanted 60 an acre, tift 85, high yielding, high protein forage, probably worth that....but i did soil samples, field looked spotty. Whoa Nellie, folks that's been a haying it had obviously just been putting N down, quickest way to loose a Bermuda field is just put N, without copious amounts of potash, that field will be gone, especially quick with a drought. I told the guy I would lease it only if it were free this year, 30 an acre for 1 year and 60 for 4 more years with a 6 year lease.....he told me I was crazy, I said fine "have a good day". He won't have a stand by next year if we have a drought of any kind. No skin off of my back. This was a 18 acre field, do the math on what I would have had to spend to get that field back up to production, and add a bit more to those numbers for additional lime and potash.....no way I'm biting off that chunk for this guys land....he's a doctor, go figure...


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Just put a out a 5 acre patch yesterday .. was told selling the whole fram later this year ...


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

So you have to put a LOT more into the fertility equation than we have to up here on Alfalfa / grass hay the way it sounds. I'd like to come down south and see how you boys do it down there sometime. Thanks!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

barnrope said:


> So you have to put a LOT more into the fertility equation than we have to up here on Alfalfa / grass hay the way it sounds. I'd like to come down south and see how you boys do it down there sometime. Thanks!


Absolutely, the fertilizer companies eat us alive, and for someone like myself that pays as I go for amendments, it's a very costly production as well.....if ya ever come down I-75 south you could spit on a tift 85 field I lease, and if ya ever do get down this way, I would be glad to show you the ropes (pun intended)....lol.


----------

